# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Dubrovacke rode - ponosno skupile vise od 200 potpisa

## zanamala

ponosno skupile vise od  200  potpisa na Stradunu 


 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## dorena

zanamala suuuper za vas!!!!!!!!
vidis da je ipak bilo sve ok?  :Laughing:

----------


## happy mummy

a curama i sve pohvale zato sto su ne samo pametne, nego i lijepe (vidila sam vas na HTV-u danas popodne)

----------


## zanamala

a sunce im njihovo...pa gdje i kad   :Mad:  

vidis....plavusa ne pita kad ce biti emitirano grrrrr....

nisam osramotila rodu? (ako su mi uopce pustili glas ???? )
joj zene ...al me pukla trema  :?

----------


## -Sanja-

:D  :D  :D 
Hvala na komplimentima  :Laughing:  
A mi nismo pitale kad će emitirati  :Embarassed:

----------


## happy mummy

pojma nemam ni koji program ni koja emisija.... bilo je oko 3 popodne, vjerovatno vijesti na prvom. sasvim slucajno upala na pocetak priloga, i prebacila cim je zavrsilo...

----------


## happy mummy

e, da, zanamala, sad sam procitala tvoj post do kraja (sorry, ovih dana sve nesto radim napola, ubi me ovo iscekivanje). 
1. nisi osramotila rodu (mozda zato sto ti nisu pustili glas  :wink: )
2. prikazane ste samo stasom, dok je glas bio od onoga ko je napravio prilog, pricao je  rodi, rodi u dubrovniku i akciji

----------


## zanamala

Hvala dragom Bogu   :Idea:  

sad jos treba prezivjeti panoramu danas ...i dobro jutro Hrvatska u cetvrtak kad se radi prilog iz Dbk-a 

nadam se da ce pustiti isti prilog (bez glasa of kors)

sanja ..trebale smo tebe gurnuti naprijed ...bila si naj cvjetnija   :Laughing:

----------


## klia

Bravo cure! U moje i u ime svih Zadranki, čestitam vam! :D

----------


## -Sanja-

Izgleda da su ovaj prilog gledali svi osim nas  :Laughing:  

Ja u stvari nikad ne gledam Dnevnik, samo slušam vijesti na Otvorenom  :Embarassed:

----------

